# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه بقیه الله چجوریه؟

## ناحله۸۲

درباره دانشگاه بقیه الله سوال داشتم 
احتمالا سوال بعضی ها هست 
آیا از همون اول استخدام میشن؟
در دوران دانشجویی حقوق تعلق میگیره؟
دوران تعهدی که داره ممکنه نقاط مرزی کشور فرستاده بشیم یا همون شهرستان استان خودمونه 
و اینکه ساعت کاریش تا ظهر هست و بعدطهر میتونیم مشغول به هر کاری بشیم 
؟!
ممنون میشم جواب بدید

----------


## Mohamad_R

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ناحله۸۲


درباره دانشگاه بقیه الله سوال داشتم 
احتمالا سوال بعضی ها هست 
آیا از همون اول استخدام میشن؟
در دوران دانشجویی حقوق تعلق میگیره؟
دوران تعهدی که داره ممکنه نقاط مرزی کشور فرستاده بشیم یا همون شهرستان استان خودمونه 
و اینکه ساعت کاریش تا ظهر هست و بعدطهر میتونیم مشغول به هر کاری بشیم 
؟!
ممنون میشم جواب بدید


دوست که نه دوست پسر عمم فیزیوتراپی تهران قبول شده بود . به خاطر عضویت بسیجی فعالی که داشت تونسته بود بعد یک ترم تغییر رشته بده به پزشکی بقیه الله 
از جایی که میدونم استخدام هستند ولی اینکه بعد فارغ شدن مجوز باز کردن مطب یا کار در کلنیک خصوصی و اینا رو میتونن داشته باشن یا نه رو خبر ندارم . 

خیلی سخت میشه برای افرادی مثل ما قبولی در این دانشگاه چرا که الویت با عضویت بسیجی داره و بیشتر مواقع تکمیل ظرفیت میشه*

----------


## Mahsa.TS

فکر میکنم برای خانم ها اصلا پذیرش ندارن یا خیلییییییییییی کم هست (نهایتا یکی دوتا) مثلا 99 اصلا تو هیچ رشته ای نمیخواست! 

تو دوران دانشجویی هم حقوق میدن، این که کارتون کجا میوفته هم فکر میکنم خودشون میگن نه اینکه خودت انتخاب کنی :Yahoo (21):  مثلا ممکنه حتی بفرستنت سوریه و...........

----------


## happy-moon

> بقیه الله رو نمی دونم ولی ارتش که میگن سخت گیری کمتری داره و شرایطشون آسون تره از اول استخدام و بورسیه هستید شما به عنوان پزشک ارتش حق زدن مطب خصوصی ندارید جزو کادر ارتشید و همیشه باید در دسترس باشید به تبع اون اجازه خروج از کشور رو نخواهید داشت و همون طور که یه نظامی بین استان های مختلف ممکنه جا به جا بشه شما هم بد از تحصیل همین وضعیت رو دارید



پزشکان ارتش حق زدن مطب دارن
در ضمن توی آزمون تخصص سهمیه  دارن

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

پزشک ارتش رو مطمئنم میتونه مطب بزنه، برای تخصص هم سهمیه خوبی بهشون میرسه و راحت تر قبول میشن

----------


## samanrez

درسته من با اشتباه کردم حق تاسیس مطب هست در ضمن محدودیت سنی پذیرش و عدم فارغ التحصیلی از دانشگاه هم جزو شرایط قبولیه

----------


## Mahdis79

معدل بالای ۱۸ رو قبول میکنن
و از دوران دانشجویی استخدام هستن
ولی خب یه سری قانون ها داره مثل افراد اداری که محدودیت دارن
این افراد از دوران دانشجویی محدودیت دارن

----------


## Mahdis79

من که دوس ندارم همچین دانشگاهی برم
چون کلا از کار دولتی فراری هستم
یکی از دلایلی هم که رشته های پرستاری و اتاق عمل و..رو نمیخوام همینه

----------

